
Why is Barr going after Google? - partingshots
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-07-07/google-antitrust-case-would-be-questionable-move-from-barr-doj
======
mullen
Barr is trying to intimidate Google and tech in general, that is all. It will
not work on Google but it might scare other tech companies, especially
startups.

I think this part of the Republican strategy of trying to intimidate as many
people as possible while the Republican party dies. The percentage of the
population that the Republicans appeal to, is quickly shrinking and they need
all little advantages they can stitch together.

------
cuzHeC4nn
Same reason some people put Linux kernels on toasters: see if they can get
away with it.

They’ll equivocate about the correctness of their power to do so by law. We’ll
shrug and collectively accept “they got us there”.

I mean the guy is on record stating history is written by the winners. He
wants to be the one writing it.

Doesn’t seem like pretending he’s got some higher moral purpose here. His
inner motives are on full display.

------
dredmorbius
Sometimes even a corrupt immoral puppet authoritarian inquisitor goes after a
legitimate target. Stopped clock and all that.

The Borkian "consumer welfare" standard is judicial revisionist history.

